
UbuntuBSD: Unix for Human Beings - k4jh
http://news.softpedia.com/news/meet-ubuntubsd-unix-for-human-beings-501959.shtml
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11326457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11326457)
.

------
justinclift
Seems like a dupe? There are several announcements for UbuntuBSD already on
here (which seems interesting btw).

